# Sell me your ponies



## runamuk (Apr 15, 2004)

I have your attention




I would love for some of you who have ponies to "sell" me on the reason they are so great.... I want to hear about all the "divisions" and info on some of the blood lines and why you like your chosen ponies...

In other words could you all BRAG about your ponies and why I should own 1 or 10


----------



## kaykay (Apr 15, 2004)

okay!!! wooohoo what fun

I think you should buy a modern shetland. They are elegant, graceful breath taking movement and so full of personality you wont believe it!!! I love my minis dont get me wrong but there is a big difference. My modern shetland is much more hmmm whats the right word??? Horse like?? I hate the way that sounds but its the only way i can describe it. Her head is always up and alert and she is just so smart. She can be all the way to the end of the other pasture and when I call her she comes running. She can be a little pushy and i have to be very firm with her but i like a horse that challenges me and she certainly does that. Patches has natural movement and has never worn chains or big shoes (nothing wrong with them just not my preference) I wish you could see her float across the pasture with that beautiful head held high and her tail flagging!!! Still takes my breath away a year later. Okay ill stop cus i know everyone here is sick to death hearing about patches LMBO. But you asked!!!!


----------



## AngieA (Apr 15, 2004)

I have my first pony..a Classic...its a filly...and I like boys.....she has now caused me to like girls...lol I was always under the assumption (ALL) ponys were crazy, and unpredicable, I didn't want to work that hard. I have had horses forever, Minis for 13 years, a pony for 7 months...and am waiting for my next girl or boy to finish cooking as we speak...lol

Motion is so smart...she has the right temperment for each occassion. She loves to run and play with the minis...but also likes to hang out in the barn with me. She is beautiful, long hooky neck, tiny head, huge eyes...can ya tell I like her. lol Oh yea forgot to mention she poops in the cornor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And doesn't look like a Yak in the winter.....lol

Her sire, Grahams Little King Lee is my favorite horse, next to my Stallion Sure Man...and believe me thats saying alot. Getitia, of Buckeye WCF is the breeder, I know I drive her crazy with Motion pictures and of course have to tell her all the cute things she does. Its almost as though I never had a horse before ....I am totally taken by this little Classic Shetland Girl. And I am eagerly waiting for the new foal, sired by Lee.


----------



## evforever (Apr 16, 2004)

LoL, one of my old trainers said something to me once that I could never forget: "ponies are like a sickness, once you get it, it never goes away." In other words, once you get one, you're hopelessly hooked!!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Apr 16, 2004)

I have classics.... they are closest to the ponies I grew up with as a kid (looong time ago!) They are more rounded and retain more of the original breed character of the old time ponies. Shorter heads, bigger jowls and stronger jawlines, necks set on upright... lovely croups with high set tails.... all the good stuff and the coarseness bred out. I believe ponies can think circles around most horses, and

that the reason they have a bad reputation in some circles is because they can also think circles around some people. A pony does not make a good slave, but he makes a great companion/partner! my ponies have a sense of humor and a sense of fun, love going places and seeing new things. They are cheaper to feed, can do more work ounce per ounce....are you convinced ponies are the best? I have been, for years!



I currently have one grade classic, one Cody bred ASPC classic, and one Arenosa Bred classic. The Cody bred gelding is an athlete through and through, bred to MOVE. The grade was my kid's pet, and is my best equine friend. The Arenosa justifies his existince by his mere beauty, but is also a great mover and a sweetheart to work with! Would love to have a modern or two as well, but we are actually having to sell the ones we have



(retiring from the farm to the city) .... so if you really want to buy a pony, I know of a couple that are available.





thanks for asking!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 16, 2004)

Started with a Classic mare who had 2 off spring that were AMHR reg which we have and are great. Then we meet Dale and Shirley Lutke and they introduced us to the Seth Thomas line. We now have two100% Seth Thomas horses Mack and Sue. A 2yr old stud out of are Classic Glory and Chocolate Sundae. A Yealing filly Charm out of mare and Bacardi Rum. Then we bought a mare with some of the bloodlines of our mare Glory which are Happy Hour Supreme and Arbor Acres, this mare also has Michigan blood line. Then we purchase a mare that has Legacey Prince Rose Bud (hof) as her sire and she is breed to a Arenosa and Red Rock Stud and expecting our 1st cross anytime. Love the temperament movement of the Classic Shetland.


----------



## sparks (Apr 16, 2004)

HI ALL,

I always thought that shetlands/minatures were lawn mowers and never saw the intrest in them until i bought my own land and i am now so intrestedthat i have thought about selling my big horses.

I have started breeding minature shetland ponies (under 34 inchs) and i love it so much.

I had my first foal last year and he was so small he sat on my lap, who could know what that feels like, it is like giving birth to your first child the feeling is great.

I am hopin to get him licenced next year and use him but will still never sell him now as i love him so much.

kellie


----------



## Lewella (Apr 16, 2004)

I am addicted to Foundation ponies. I love their substance yet their elegance and personality at the same time. I like a smaller pony so they fit the bill for me perfectly.



Those little ears, big eyes and tiny muzzles like Arabs just draw me in.

I have so many bloodlines that I love and have included in my herd - Royal is one of my all time favorites, they are so refined and so elegant and so very, very smart! I have several ponies of VB breeding, primarily the true roans. I love roans and it is the icing on the cake to have a cute little Foundation pony that is roan.



My pinto ponies have Lee-Land, J-J and Red Rock. I've also recently added a nice dose of Cody breeding to my herd in the form of Roadrunner Cody's Copy, one of only two remaining sons of Silver Manes Frisco Cody. They are truely addictive and I love them all no matter the type!

I simply could not live without my ponies. And like someone else said - they don't look like little yak's in the winter! LOL I love not having to body clip!


----------



## runamuk (Apr 16, 2004)

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou....keep it coming especially the bloodline lessons



I have done some research into some of the shetland history and I have lots of "pony" experience my first equine at age 8 was a black shetland gelding WHO was wayyyy smarter than us



then my next horse was a 16.3 hand saddlebred mare



. I lived and worked on a good sized pony/horse farm we had it all from mini's to clydesdales but my favorites were the welsh and welsh cross, and the shetland and shetland cross ponies. Many of these ponies were semi retired or had been neglected or were unwanted not all but many. One of the ponies was a purebred shetland that took the owner of the farm to many trophies and awards in her youth competeing in playdays and 4h etc....that wonderful old gelding lived to the ripe old age of 50. I love my mini's don't get me wrong but after foaling my mare out this year (with minimal complication) I really feel like I want the bigger animals. I am not sure what direction I will go but I appreciate input from people with experience.

Again thank you all and please keep it coming if you feel more comfortable talking bloodlines in private feel free to email or pm me.

Rori


----------



## Lewella (Apr 16, 2004)

50?? WOW!



That's was one old pony even by pony standards!





Have you checked out Royal Pony Farm's website? They are one of my favorites and I just happen to be their web disigner.



Royal Pony Farm Since they foal all their mares on pasture they won't be having foals for another few weeks - I'm pretty excited to see what they produce this year (I'm excited to see their foals every year - they are just incredible!).


----------



## runamuk (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes that was old and a testament to the good care he recieved. I went to the site and already found something to drool over



...

I have a question about prices...I hear over and over how the ponies don't command the prices the mini's do...is this true I mean it is a boon to the buyer but not a good selling point if one is thinking towards the future





I also am wondering about the Michigan ponies I have been to the site many many times and if I could be at the sale there are 3 mares I would definately want to bid on....

I like animals that can move...either natural high knee action or natural lengthy strides with lots of impulsion in either.

I love this place you can get answers in days that used to take me weeks to research


----------



## AngieA (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.buckeyewcf.com/

This is Getitia's web site...she has Classics, this is where Motion came from.


----------



## Lewella (Apr 17, 2004)

It's true that Shetlands haven't commanded the prices that minis have but that seems to be changing a bit



In just the last couple of years I've seen a noticable upturn in what a good show quality Shetland will sell for.

I've never been to the Taylor sale myself but I'm sure there are some on here who have. I know the prices are usually good and they do have a lot of the ponies sold at their sale go on to be very successful in the show ring.


----------



## foxlanefarm (Apr 19, 2004)

I have two Michigan bred ponies and love them both. My stallion Michigan's Fox Fire is a Foundation registered Classic as well as AMHR registered. He is a gorgeous black and white upheaded pony who is wonderful to work with. He won the Area II Miniature Horse of the Year last year so I am very proud of him.

Then we have Michigan's Nallah who is my harness pony. She has so much natural action, she just makes takes my breath away watching her move. She was All Star Reserve Champion Junior Harness Pony last year. She is so much fun. Moderns are very sweet, the misconception some people have about them I think is because they always seem to feel that they are late to being somewhere and want to get going!!!

Also our Foundation Classic pony Wilson's Fox Lane Dakota won Classic Pony of the Year for Area II (we had a very good year)!! He is a doll and just wonderful with the grand kids, there was never a better baby sitter. I am so sold on Shetland Ponies.

There is a pony type for what ever a person is looking for. I just happen to love them all.

www.geocities.com/foxlanefarm/


----------



## spazkat (Apr 19, 2004)

runamuk said:


> I also am wondering about the Michigan ponies I have been to the site many many times and if I could be at the sale there are 3 mares I would definately want to bid on....
> I like animals that can move...either natural high knee action or natural lengthy strides with lots of impulsion in either.


I have been out to the Taylor's sale several times. I am not quite sure how I managed to not end up with a pony yet....



(well, part of it was that the ones I had my heart set on I was outbid on LOL)

I really like their program. While I haven't gotten one yet, I know several folks who have. When calling before the sale to inquire I have never heard anyone say a bad word about Dr. Taylor. From all accounts he is very helpful and brutally honest about any given ponies good or bad points. I like the lines because they seem to breed true. If you look many years they have one that is a full brother/sister to one in a prior year..... and you can usually just look at it and tell.

There are a few out there that I'd love to have..... but I'm trying to cut back


----------



## ownedbyapony (Apr 19, 2004)

Like Foxlane I also have some Michigan ponies and have trained several. At present my two kids ponies are both gray Michigan ponies. Both are sweet dispositioned and have been very successful in the show ring (both are National champions). I have a two year old mare that I own in partnership and she will be out this year. Also the National and Futurity Champion driving mare that I trained last year was a classic Michigan mare. My family has been friends with the Taylors longer than I can remember and Spaz is right, Tom is brutally honest about his sale ponies. The nice part about the sale is you can find something for everyone. Minis, Classics and Moderns also a hackney or two that his son Matt puts in the sale from his herd. I highly reccomend their stock and going to the sale is a really good time (although these days I get roped into getting ponies ready for the sale so I spend my time behind the scenes) Keeps me from spending more money though.

I was up there a week ago looking at the sale ponies, If you want to know about one let me know and I can give you an opinion if I can remember one from another.

Kindest Regards,

Amber


----------

